# Finally!



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

After two long years, Tiger Woods finally won a tournament. Tiger Woods won the Chevron World Challenge by a stroke over Zach Johnson. Is the Tiger Woods we once knew back? no, maybe not yet or maybe never but it is good to see woods winning. Hope he will win another tournament and even though this tournament is not an official PGA tour event (Chevron World Challenge is only an exhibition), this is a great momentum builder or confidence builder for Woods.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Its good to see Tiger finally win one.
He sounds like he is happy with how he is playing.
Haters are gonna hate.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes he was playing well in Australia to he has jumped back up to 22 on the world rankings too, hopefully he keeps playing well.


----------



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

For me, it doesn't matter if he will be the world's number 1 at the end of his career. As long as he plays great and silence his haters, that will be good.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Kyle I couldn't agree more. I don't think there was a soul on the forum that didn't want him back playing good golf... he made it exciting and if I remember an interview with my player Phil. He even enjoyed the competition of trying to beat Tiger and wanted him back.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I appreciate watching good golf being played when I go to a pro tournament. That said I don't watch a lot of televised golf. I truly believe that golf should be played, and not watched....on TV. Woody plays good golf, and I am glad he's playing winning golf, at least for this past week. What I don't understand is why he is the only guy that moves the needle in professional golf. There are quite few pro golfers who play great golf, but it seems he's the only one who is news worthy for the media. :dunno:


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

THAT SUCKS!!!! I was gaining ground on him the last few years.Or at least reeling him down to my level. lol Nice to see he is starting to turn things in the right direction.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol so true AL


----------

